# Riisikkala



## Lars H

Hei

Not far from the E12, connecting Tampere and Hämeenlinna, is Riisikkala situated.

Does anybody know the meaning/etymology of this place name?

Kiitos, Lars


----------



## sakvaka

Well, I'm quite doubtful about it being _rice fish_ (riisikala). That doesn't make sense.


----------



## Riisikkala

About 500 years ago here in Riisikkala lived a german man named Fritz.  People couldn't pronounce his name properly, so the place of Fritz became Riisikkala which roughly means the place where Fritz was living. The end of the word "ala" is very common in Finland, meaning a place. F.e. Urjala, Toijala, Parikkala etc.


----------



## Gavril

Riisikkala said:


> About 500 years ago here in Riisikkala lived a german man named Fritz.  People couldn't pronounce his name properly, so the place of Fritz became Riisikkala which roughly means the place where Fritz was living. The end of the word "ala" is very common in Finland, meaning a place. F.e. Urjala, Toijala, Parikkala etc.



What about the -_kk_- in _Riisi*kk*ala_? Where does that part come from?


----------

